# Upgrading a55 vs a65



## Kolia

Have an a390 that I'll trade for one of the mirror less Sony options. 

Is the extra 200$ worth the jump to the a65 ?


----------



## dxqcanada

From all reviews ... yes
Better EVF, lower noise at higher ISO, better body ergonomics, better battery life ... though I have read one review that said the reviewer liked the colors reproduced by the A55 vs the A65.
Too bad they did not put two control dials on it like the A77.


----------



## Kolia

Thanks !


----------



## Omofo

2 control dials is a great feature, I plan on upgrading to the a77 as soon as best buy has it in stock. the battery life on the a55 is weak. The added lens compensation in the a77 is another great feature I look forward to.


----------



## DiskoJoe

id go a65 or hold out for the a77. They have some nice features the a55 does not. The a77 has everything sealed up real nice to to prevent dust getting into places you dont want it too.


----------



## Kolia

I found an a65 at BestBuy and got it. 

Wee ! What a nice machine !

About the double dial. In manual mode, you can push and hold a button to switch from aperture to speed. So if the double dial is the only reason to go to the a77, I'd reconsider.


----------



## gsgary

If you want to shoot in a studio the A55 has a big problem with the veiw finder and is not a good choise if you want to try shooting with studio lights


----------



## rgregory1965

Nikon D7000 vs Sony SLT A77


----------



## Kolia

Interesting link rgregory. Not related to either cameras I was considering tho ! 

They seems to have confused the in movie focus. The Sony is the one with phase detection that works while filming. 

I'm always amused by the comments on the relative "lack" of lenses of the Sony cameras. How many different lenses of a given focal length will an amateur need or even buy ?  Plus, the entry level lenses (easy choice serie) are very inexpensive and thus, more accessible. 

In any case, I bought the a65 and love it.


----------

